# Le Mans Corvette Clone



## Southbound33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Not for critique, just wanted to share this beast with the gear heads on here. My buddy took an 08 Z06 and transformed it into this wide body monster. The paint scheme is a directly from the corvette Le Mans car. The Forgiato rims and Nitto Invo tires are 13 inches wide in the rear, 11 up front. At the heart is a bored over, cammed and pro charged Z06 engine with headers and full exhaust. Dyno tuned and its pushing over 650 HP to the rear wheels. 0-60 in 3.2 seconds. Hoping to get some real pictures next track day.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd think faster than 3.2 seconds to 60mph unless traction is a serious issue even with those tires. I'd like to see it launch. Has it run the 1/4? I'd love to see a slip. Good looking ride for all out race look.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> I'd think faster than 3.2 seconds to 60mph unless traction is a serious issue even with those tires. I'd like to see it launch. Has it run the 1/4? I'd love to see a slip. Good looking ride for all out race look.



The 0-60 time is a consistent time. Sometimes faster, sometimes slower.  He said he ran the quarter one time and hit low 11's although I wasn't there to see it. The car is quick, I can attest to that, but the true beauty of this car is the amount of attention it receives. Everywhere it goes, gas stations, parking lots, it draws a small crowd. Just riding down the street you look around and EVERYONE is looking at the car. Ill get some better shots and maybe a few short videos soon. The car is really dirty right now and needs a few little touch ups to be perfect.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2015)

Low to mid 11's I'd expect as I was running 11.34 with 625rwhp in an extended cab 4x4. I would've thought the Vette much faster. You did shout out to the gearheads 

In case you're curious Bill Grayson Facebook


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> Low to mid 11's I'd expect as I was running 11.34 with 625rwhp in an extended cab 4x4. I would've thought the Vette much faster. You did shout out to the gearheads
> 
> In case you're curious Bill Grayson Facebook



It won't let me look at your Facebook... I agree this car should've been faster in the 1/4, and he even admits it took him a while to learn how to control the power and put it down properly. Maybe after a few more months of driving he will try again and see where it stands.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2015)

I fixed the privacy issues, take a gander


----------



## Mr.Photo (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't get me wrong.  I absolutely love Corvettes, but the big issue with them (especially the bigger horsepower Z06/ZR-1 models) is there is so much power and so little weight that it takes an extremely skilled driver to get the best out of them especially if you're doing 1/4 mile work.

This is actually one of the reasons I've always loved the Corvette as it's one of the very few true "drivers cars" left.  Everyone (including the new C7 Vette's) are going all electronic to keep the wannabe racers from parking their car in a ditch.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> I fixed the privacy issues, take a gander



Awesome truck!! Is that your hellcat?


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr.Photo said:


> Don't get me wrong.  I absolutely love Corvettes, but the big issue with them (especially the bigger horsepower Z06/ZR-1 models) is there is so much power and so little weight that it takes an extremely skilled driver to get the best out of them especially if you're doing 1/4 mile work.
> 
> This is actually one of the reasons I've always loved the Corvette as it's one of the very few true "drivers cars" left.  Everyone (including the new C7 Vette's) are going all electronic to keep the wannabe racers from parking their car in a ditch.



I couldn't agree more. I cannot stand how electronic everything is now. I always loved the early vipers because they had a big v10, manual trans, and it took balls and skill to drive one. I started losing respect for these new supercars when you get it one and have to figure out what buttons to push to drive it.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed the privacy issues, take a gander
> ...




It's a Scat Pack and yup!


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 27, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> Southbound33 said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...



Nice! This is my buddys Scat, on BAGS!! First one ever as far as I know. And thats my Charger behind it


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine's totally stock for now, 1400miles on it since Feb. Not really sure I want to go crazy like I did with the truck. Nice whips there! Sublime is such a show stopping color!


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 28, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> Mine's totally stock for now, 1400miles on it since Feb. Not really sure I want to go crazy like I did with the truck. Nice whips there! Sublime is such a show stopping color!



When he pulls up at cars and coffee people look, when hits the switch and sets it on the ground.... people forget the Ferraris and Lambos. You have an AWESOME platform to work with. My advice, go NUTS!! You already have the motor, nobody will contest that, but aesthecically I would do some crazy ****. Do something that keeps you looking at your driveway and thinking "I can't beleive thats mine"


----------

